# Couldn't get into TUG bbs earlier



## eal (May 30, 2006)

I  couldn't get into the TUG bbs this morning to complain about not being able to access the RCI website!


----------



## Keitht (May 30, 2006)

Have you seen the 'Desperation measures.....' sticky above?  The level of difficulty in accessing the site does at least seem to have levelled out over the past few days.


----------



## eal (May 30, 2006)

ya, I was just (feebly) attempting to crack a joke


----------



## Keitht (May 30, 2006)

eal said:
			
		

> ya, I was just (feebly) attempting to crack a joke



I had read it that way but was just playing safe


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2006)

Why is web site giving an error message temporary busy updating software when you first try to log on?
Then when you hit the enter button to access the web site again, you are in with no problems.


----------

